# The Dolmen Dozen



## nad (17 Jun 2007)

HI
just wondering how this fund THE DOLMEN DOZEN at o.75 percent managment fee compares to other funds in the irish market e.g. Quinnlife,would welcome any opinions.


----------



## z108 (17 Jun 2007)

I hope you have better luck finding out than I did below 


http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=55476&highlight=dolmen+dozen


The charges do look like excellent value  and appear better than Quinn Life or Rabobank. But what does anyone else think ?


----------



## matrix1 (17 Jun 2007)

Is there a list of current fund breakdown? Or even a graph showing performance since inception? 

There seems to be some info at http://funds.ft.com/funds/DolmenSec...N;jsessionid=710A18272D93AF4669CD367C8BF4664F


----------



## jrewing (18 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> I hope you have better luck finding out than I did below
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=55476&highlight=dolmen+dozen
> 
> The charges do look like excellent value and appear better than Quinn Life or Rabobank. But what does anyone else think ?


 
I checked this out, no mention of how tax is handled ? I wonder will that be witheld (as per Quinn funds) or is it up to the individual ?


----------



## nad (18 Jun 2007)

In my own opinion if the tax take is left up to the individual,this fund has a didsadvantage to the Q/L funds,pity because the management fee compares well.


----------



## z108 (19 Jun 2007)

Without knowing the facts  we cannot assume the taxation situation is not favorable. The fees appear to be the most competitive and from a graph I saw the past investment return looks good.


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> and from a graph I saw the past investment return looks good.


 

So?  Why does that matter?


----------



## messyleo (19 Jun 2007)

are there any other charges attached, or is it just the amc?


----------



## z108 (19 Jun 2007)

gravitygirl said:


> are there any other charges attached, or is it just the amc?


There doesnt appear to be which is what sparked my interest.






CCOVICH said:


> So?  Why does that matter?



I would say it matters about as much as examination results do regarding a professional career , i.e a good thing to have but still only one of many hurdles in life to overcome.

Perhaps CCOVICH you can tell us what you think does matter when choosing a fund?


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jun 2007)

Future performance of course!

What is the fund investing in-indices, industries, companies etc?  How do you feel about the future prospects of the underlying instruments?

Get clarity on the tax situation-don't invest in something you don't understand.


----------



## z108 (19 Jun 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Future performance of course!



Future performance can never be known. An unfavorable charging environment projecting onto possible future returns is the only known factor regarding performance. In this case the only charge being an annual charge of 0.75% looks good when compared to Quinn Life etc




CCOVICH said:


> What is the fund investing in-indices, industries, companies etc?
> 
> Get clarity on the tax situation-don't invest in something you don't understand.



Thats what I was attempting to discover but I dont see any reason to prejudge that the tax situation is bad. If it was a fund run by certain foreign property salespeople I'd  certainly have a different attitude.




CCOVICH said:


> How do you feel about the future prospects of the underlying instruments?



I dont like to let my personal feelings enter into investment decisions as that can often amount to wishful thinking. I can form a view but I am always aware that it is one of many possible views.

But as the charges are so low does this make it any better or worse than any other managed fund with higher charges ?


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jun 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't be inclined to have blind faith in any investment manager based on their reputation alone-it doesn't make sense to me invest in something without doing my own reasearch into the prospects underlying assets etc.  

Of course charges matter, but cheap does not always equate with good value.

I don't see any reason to assume the tax situation is 'good'-RaboDirect have a 'good' reputation, but many people seem to have a problem with having to do their own taxes.  I wouldn't assume that this is the case with the Dolmen fund, but no harm in finding out.


----------



## jrewing (19 Jun 2007)

I called Dolmen. They confirmed that 23% tax is withheld upon exit to cover your tax liability. So, in this way, it seems to be same as Quinn Life funds.

Minimum investment is Eur 5k, can be topped up at any time in Eur 2k increments. No fixed time duration, can be cashed at any time without exit charges.

So, at least the T&C's are good. But whether the Dolmen Dozen stocks are a better investment than whatever else is out there on the market, I'll leave up to the experts.....


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jun 2007)

Should also add that you should ensure that the risk profile of the fund matches your own appetite for risk.


----------



## oldtimer (19 Jun 2007)

I have invested in the Dolmen Dozen but I don't know much about it. Got in through the Sunday Independent/Dolmen Portfolio Challenge of two years ago when readers were invited to put up €5000 for a year in twelve stocks and see how they performed over 12 months. At the end of the twelve months the readers were given the option of withdrawing their money (€5514) or investing in the Dolmen Dozen. So this time last year I became a Dolmen Dozen investor. I should know anyday how much I have gained/lost over the past year as the anniversary is end of June. I haven't actively followed the performance of the stocks although this can be done through the Dolmen website. The stocks are switched around occasionally and the twelve stocks at the moment are AIB, Aviva, BP, British Land, C&C, CRH, GNC, Glaxo, Ladbrokes, RBoS, Ryanair and Vodafone.


----------



## GreatDane (24 Jun 2007)

Hi

The last price quoted on *[broken link removed]* was the end of May @ €112.28 

I guess thats per unit, but with June having been a bit bumpy in the stock markets, I'd not be suprissed to see the above figure drop a bit, at a guess.

Cheers

G>


----------



## RS2K (24 Jun 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be inclined to have blind faith in any investment manager based on their reputation alone-it doesn't make sense to me invest in something without doing my own reasearch into the prospects underlying assets etc.
> 
> Of course charges matter, but cheap does not always equate with good value.....



Top post.

*"The bitterness of low quality lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten"*


----------



## z108 (25 Jun 2007)

RS2K said:


> Top post.
> 
> *"The bitterness of low quality lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten"*



I have yet to hear a coherent argument as to why Dolmen should be low  quality compared to anyone else ? They seem to be as respectable as anyone else. 

What annoys me is why cant they bring out index tracking funds at .75% or lower  if they can produce a managed fund at .75% ? Many people would bite the hand off them .


----------



## carpedeum (10 Oct 2007)

*The Dolmen Dozen... worth a punt at present?*

I have some dosh lying in my current account from a partial NR withdrawl. I have already put some eggs in the Rabo and FA baskets and intend putting some back in NR when new owners are known. I don't know too much about funds, but, a conversation came up to day at lunch and this fund was mentioned.

What are the opinions of investing in the *Dolmen Dozen* at the moment, as there appears to be an opportunity to buy low?

http://funds.ft.com/funds/DolmenSec...N;jsessionid=710A18272D93AF4669CD367C8BF4664F


----------



## oldtimer (9 Jul 2009)

The Dolmen Dozen to be wound up on 31st August.


----------

